# FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's.



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

Here is the deal I am upgrading to a larger set up and I want to sell my current ITB's They are used
But in excellent shape,and will make a minimum of 200 Hp on the proper engine, They come with T-cable mounting bracket,Accell 330cc injectors,The T-body's, and my custom velocity stacks.they are 45mm (thanks wolf)
New right now from Badger they are over $2k just for the ITB's 
I want $1,500.00 
Any questions please PM me. *PLEASE DO NOT WASTE MY TIME IF YOU ARE NOT TRULY INTERESTED.* 
Thanks ~Jarod. 
























_Modified by X K R O M X at 9:15 AM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by X K R O M X at 12:27 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

wish I had all the cheese to get these....Good luck with the sale
Btw I got you on my wall of motivation at the garage


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_wish I had all the cheese to get these....Good luck with the sale
Btw I got you on my wall of motivation at the garage









Oh cool!Thanks..


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

noooooo! 
I just ordered my TWMs yesterday afternoon
oh well








good luck with the sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

I really wish people would buy some of my car parts.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_
Any questions please PM me. *PLEASE DO NOT WASTE MY TIME IF YOU ARE NOT TRULY INTERESTED.* 
Thanks ~Jarod. 

*i'm gonna post this in my signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (woodrowstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woodrowstar* »_
*i'm gonna post this in my signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Please do so right after you buy them from me!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

I need $$$ to ga fast, you need ITB's to go fast, shall we trade?


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

almost bought itbs from bildon.com this morning for my 16v project. i am very interested in your setup. do you have any close up pics? i plan on sending my head out to you in april and would love to add these to the set up. thanks. tony


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (thr33se7en)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thr33se7en* »_almost bought itbs from bildon.com this morning for my 16v project. i am very interested in your setup. do you have any close up pics? i plan on sending my head out to you in April and would love to add these to the set up. thanks. tony 

Hey Tony I can take some pic's tonight them add them to the thread in the morning.
However i really need to sell these before the end of this month if i am to capitalize on what i want to do for my car.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

pic's added.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

Who wants a body massage?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_Who wants a body massage?

Bump for a great reference...


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Holden McNeil)*

I hear these TB's can get your car on the moon


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Kanoa9321)*

"Your Mom goes to college"


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

614 views and no buyers.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

"Hey You,...Out there there all alone,..Sitting naked by the phone,... CAN YOU HEAR ME?"


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

is the masking tape included in that price?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_is the masking tape included in that price?

It is if you put it over your mouth.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_"Hey You,...Out there there all alone,..Sitting naked by the phone,... CAN YOU HEAR ME?"

haha....feeling Floydish





























Bump this shizz up for the xkromx


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (mrandroid184)*

" It's 165 miles to Chicago...we have a half a pack of cigarettes,a full tank of Gas but no ITB's............HIT IT"


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

"Cruchy Crumbs Delight!"


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

yeah I still have these.....................


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_"Cruchy Crumbs Delight!"









its Crumbs Crunchy Delights.. GAWD... and that was a HORRIBLE movie..








And Also interested but unfortunately bloody poor so free bump for you!!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (RageX2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RageX2* »_
its Crumbs Crunchy Delights.. GAWD... and that was a HORRIBLE movie..








And Also interested but unfortunately bloody poor so free bump for you!!


best movie ever made.
Now go eat some chunck.


----------



## VWGTIxxx (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

just for my viewing


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (VWGTIxxx)*

"oh shyte there is a Horse in the hospital!"


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_"oh shyte there is a Horse in the hospital!"









the reference to dr octagon alone makes me wanna buy it. 
F U C K IT HE'S DEAD!


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

bump for a good seller







can't wait to get the tranny in. thanks again jarod. i still have to call you about the head work and some other parts


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (thr33se7en)*

"we shall fight in the shade,with our ITB's to our Backs"


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

a phallic symbol of death.....


----------



## glasseyeballs (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

installment plans?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (glasseyeballs)*

For maximum velocity of course.


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

Buddy Jesus says whats the best offer you will give on these?










_Modified by X K R O M X at 1:02 PM 3-29-2007_


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

Goose bumps........







lick, lick.


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

I see more than Goose Bumps


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Kanoa9321)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kanoa9321* »_I see more than Goose Bumps









could it be a ninja boot?


----------



## Kanoa9321 (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

cant really tell. A shot from the front would help (hint hint)


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Kanoa9321)*

yay I still have these.


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

Hey Jarod, isnt your engine tilted back? If so would'nt us normal folk have to hack off those velocity stacks to little nubs?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Al Fresco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Al Fresco* »_Hey Jarod, isnt your engine tilted back? If so would'nt us normal folk have to hack off those velocity stacks to little nubs?

I ran those stack's in a standard mounted engine but with a custom radiator.


----------



## Al Fresco (Feb 5, 2002)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (X K R O M X)*

Mmmmmmmm, How custom of a radiator?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: FS/ Badger 5 jenvey ITB's. (Al Fresco)*

very custom,I guess.


----------

